# Zoloft and constipation!?!?



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Lately I have been more constipated than usual (and THAT'S pretty bad) and was wondering if it could be because I've just started taking Zoloft. I think it's more than coincendence, because I havent made any other changes. I'm only on 25mg, however my weight is real low which makes me real sensitive to all meds. I haven't yet been on medication that either hasn't caused more pain or more constipation.














Has anyone had this problem with Zoloft?


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

hi!-My doctor put me on zoloft and took me off paxil because of constipation.As far as i know,zoloft would be more likely to cause the opposit.Everyone reacts differently though...I have been on zoloft since December and so far it has been fine.It is supposed to have less side effects and not as hard to get off as some other antidepressants.You might want to check with your doctor.-Take care-Wendi-


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Thanks Wendi,I have also heard that Zoloft has less side effects than most. I have taken it in the past, but a very high dose and had major migraines ... other than that there were no side-effects but that was pre IBS days. It didnt help with depression at all either. I am only taking it now in the hope that it will reduce the intense pain I have ... I have heard that smaller doses can be effective for this, because I dont think I could tolerate more that 50mg. I'm currently on 12.5mg. When I was on 300mg and did not have IBS it had no effect on my colon at all, but now that my constipation is so bad, I think everything effects it because it all meds are toxic and seem to cause so much pain ... same with food. Anyway, I've only been on it about 10 days so I think I'll give it about two months.Thanks a ton for your feedback


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

Zoloft made me extremely nervous, and I couldn't eat, and was panicky. It didn't agree with me. I took several others, but already had the C/G thing, so it made no real difference. I have found that nothing makes a difference. Some of these drugs can cause C, but I don't think that that may be the problem. I think if you think it will cause it it will. That's my experience. We are so worried constantly that something will make us worse that it does happen. Just a thought. No expert here. No offense intended either.


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Paulo, I totally agree with you. We are so anxious about getting better and have had such bad experiences and let downs that its almost become a habit to expect the worse ... kind of like a self fulfilled prophecy if you know what I means. I think Zoloft is also making me more nervous, that or my pain is just worse, I dont know. Its also increase my appetite a lot which makes the whole constipation, pain, gas issue much worse.I guess we just cant win, can we, however we must not give up we have to keep on fighting this. How are you doing otherwise ... any progress or discoveries? ... Havent heard from you for a while.


----------

